# Big Ten in All HD Pkg?



## langlin (Apr 8, 2005)

The Dish site shows the Big Ten in the all HD Pkg.

http://www.dishnetwork.com/content/our_products/dish_hd/programming/index3.shtml

I thought it was a regional sports package and not available in the All HD. Does anyone in the area that gets the BIG Ten have the All HD package and can you confirm the Bib Ten HD in the pkg?


----------



## Borgie (Dec 30, 2006)

I live in MN and get neither FSN or the Big Ten network in the HD only package.


----------



## sam fisher (Mar 31, 2008)

langlin said:


> The Dish site shows the Big Ten in the all HD Pkg.
> 
> http://www.dishnetwork.com/content/our_products/dish_hd/programming/index3.shtml
> 
> I thought it was a regional sports package and not available in the All HD. Does anyone in the area that gets the BIG Ten have the All HD package and can you confirm the Bib Ten HD in the pkg?


I live in SC and just switched to HD only today. I had it on AT 200, but it is NOT on my HD only package.
--Sam


----------



## Herb S (Sep 11, 2006)

I'm in WI and switched to the HD-only package last week.

No FSN, but I still get the Big10 channels.


----------



## James Long (Apr 17, 2003)

Sounds like it may only be in "HD-only" in the eight Big 10 states.


----------



## Jhochst (Aug 27, 2006)

I have the everything pkg w/HD and I live in So. Indiana and get it. What I heard when I got it was that you had to live in a "Big 10" state.


----------



## TulsaOK (Feb 24, 2004)

Jhochst said:


> I have the everything pkg w/HD and I live in So. Indiana and get it. What I heard when I got it was that you had to live in a "Big 10" state.


And, that would be correct.


----------



## MarkoC (Apr 5, 2004)

James Long said:


> Sounds like it may only be in "HD-only" in the eight Big 10 states.


Borgie said he doesn't get it and he lives in Minnesota.


----------



## Borgie (Dec 30, 2006)

MarkoC said:


> Borgie said he doesn't get it and he lives in Minnesota.


Nope they aren't even in my EPG uner the all channels list


----------



## nmetro (Jul 11, 2006)

BTN is available on AT100 or higher in Big 10 states (and subscribing to their Regional Sports Network, they call this "AT100+")). It is also available to the rest of the US if you subscribe to the Regional Sports Pack at $5.99/month. I receive BTN in Colorado by this arrangement. As for HD, by subscribing to all the RSNs, I also get all the HD feeds for the RSNs; though, I only get live games in HD on BTN, Altitude and FSN-Rocky Mountain. I do subscribe to AT250 and I does not affect BTN in regards to what has been mentioned in this paragraph.

So, if one were to subscribe to HD only and then add the Region Sports Pack, one would suspect they would also get BTN, if they do not subscribe to AT100.


----------



## jclewter79 (Jan 8, 2008)

I thought that the sports pack could not be added to the hd only pack.


----------



## James Long (Apr 17, 2003)

jclewter79 said:


> I thought that the sports pack could not be added to the hd only pack.


You are correct sir!

I can't remember the list of states off the top of my head ... Minnesota should be one of them since they have a member institution. Perhaps it is just an error?


----------



## jclewter79 (Jan 8, 2008)

Does the HD only pack include everybodies respective RSN's or is Big 10 HD the only one?


----------



## James Long (Apr 17, 2003)

The HD Only package includes NO RSNs, and they cannot be added without moving to an AT package.

I'm surprised that BTN is included in any state ... but alas we go by what is reported!


----------



## Borgie (Dec 30, 2006)

James Long said:


> You are correct sir!
> 
> I can't remember the list of states off the top of my head ... Minnesota should be one of them since they have a member institution. Perhaps it is just an error?


James, you are confusing me. First you say since I have HD only I cannot subscribe to the sports packs (I get that much).

Are you saying that me being in MN, that I should still get the Big 10 network with my HD only pack.

I think people are piping in that have packages other than HD only. (the 29.99 package)


----------



## James Long (Apr 17, 2003)

Borgie said:


> James, you are confusing me. First you say since I have HD only I cannot subscribe to the sports packs (I get that much).
> 
> Are you saying that me being in MN, that I should still get the Big 10 network with my HD only pack.
> 
> I think people are piping in that have packages other than HD only. (the 29.99 package)


I'm pretty confused myself. :grin: Not seeing a specific policy published by DISH I've been relying on reports from people who HAVE subscribed to HD-only. And asking the question just like you are, does anyone with HD-only get Big Ten and if so what are the rules?

It seems that other reports in this thread were about the AT packages - only one is a subscriber who apparently gets BTN with HD-only:


Herb S said:


> I'm in WI and switched to the HD-only package last week.
> 
> No FSN, but I still get the Big10 channels.


Perhaps DISH messed up his account and he should not be getting it?

The definitive word on BTN availability seems to leave HD-only out of the picture.


----------



## phrelin (Jan 18, 2007)

When Darryl and his other brother Darryl set up the web site info they provided this definitive info (notice the footnote):


----------



## langlin (Apr 8, 2005)

Now that I look again, it doesn't show USA or SCIFI on HDOnly either yet we have them. So the web site is not accurate but I still wonder if the Big Ten states are getting it with HDOnly as HerbS reports. 

So I'll ask the question again, is anyone in the Big Ten states with HDOnly or as E* calls it dishHD ($29.99) getting the Big Ten HD?


----------



## Stewart Vernon (Jan 7, 2005)

phrelin said:


> When Darryl and his other brother Darryl set up the web site info they provided this definitive info (notice the footnote):


That's not even the most egregious problem!

Check out how they left the "DISHHD programming is available only in conjunction with the following packages..." which seems to state you cannot get the HD-only package unless you don't get only HD! That whole graphic basically needs a lot of work to be accurate for what Dish is and isn't doing.


----------



## phrelin (Jan 18, 2007)

HDMe said:


> That's not even the most egregious problem!
> 
> Check out how they left the "DISHHD programming is available only in conjunction with the following packages..." which seems to state you cannot get the HD-only package unless you don't get only HD! That whole graphic basically needs a lot of work to be accurate for what Dish is and isn't doing.


Yep, Darryl and his other brother Darryl run the web site....


----------



## cs550ds (Apr 27, 2006)

langlin said:


> Now that I look again, it doesn't show USA or SCIFI on HDOnly either yet we have them. So the web site is not accurate but I still wonder if the Big Ten states are getting it with HDOnly as HerbS reports.
> 
> So I'll ask the question again, is anyone in the Big Ten states with HDOnly or as E* calls it dishHD ($29.99) getting the Big Ten HD?


I live in Wisconsin and have the stand alone all HD package ($29.99). When I ordered I asked If I would be getting the BTN and was told it was not in the DishHD package now. I was told it was in the package when the channel first came out as a free preview for a few months, but it has been taken out now. You would think they would let you buy the RSN package if you only have the Dish HD package. I would pay the extra $5.99 for it. That would make a good HD package with most of the RSNs broadcasting in HD. I know they would have to have a contract with the programmers to do it though. Dish would also make more money from the DishHD only subscribers.


----------



## booger (Nov 1, 2005)

sam fisher said:


> I live in SC and just switched to HD only today. I had it on AT 200, but it is NOT on my HD only package.
> --Sam


Sam, I live over in Anderson, SC. I'm curious to know if you had a new dish installed for local HD or are you using an OTA? How was did the install go, or how well does your OTA work for you.

Thanks,


----------



## kblee (Sep 21, 2007)

OK - I made the switch to HD Only yesterday, but as soon as the switch took effect my Big Ten Network disappeared. I thought being in the Chicago market might have saved me, but I was wrong.

Dish has updated their website to include the new channels and BTN is still listed as available in HD Only. How can they get away with advertising something they are not actually providing?

I have called and I continue to get different answers, but nobody can explain how / why their offering differs from the website. If anyone is successful in getting BTN with HD Only, please let the rest of us know how you accomplished it. It's not a big issue for me until football season, but I'd like to take care of it now if there is a way.


----------



## projectorguru (Mar 5, 2007)

kblee said:


> OK - I made the switch to HD Only yesterday, but as soon as the switch took effect my Big Ten Network disappeared. I thought being in the Chicago market might have saved me, but I was wrong.
> 
> Dish has updated their website to include the new channels and BTN is still listed as available in HD Only. How can they get away with advertising something they are not actually providing?
> 
> I have called and I continue to get different answers, but nobody can explain how / why their offering differs from the website. If anyone is successful in getting BTN with HD Only, please let the rest of us know how you accomplished it. It's not a big issue for me until football season, but I'd like to take care of it now if there is a way.


Me too I live in PA and do not get the BIG ten with the HD ONLY pack


----------



## HobbyTalk (Jul 14, 2007)

No BTN with HD only. Just switched and lost it. Called back and was on the phone for close to 45 minutes as they asked all around and they came to the conclusion that it is not included even though it is on the web site. If you look close there is a "1" next to the BTN logo that explains "subject to change".


----------

